# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Phát triển du lịch dựa trên đa dạng sinh học

## thietht

Tổ chức Du lịch Thế giới (UNWTO) sẽ tổ chức một khóa đào tạo về phát triển sản phẩm du lịch dựa trên đa dạng sinh học từ ngày 05 - 07/7/2011.


Theo đó, khóa học này nhằm chuyển giao kiến thức về việc phát triển du lịch gắn với bảo tồn và sử dụng bền vững các giá trị đa dạng sinh học; tăng sự tham gia của địa phương trong phát triển du lịch, đặc biệt là sinh thái, xã hội và khu vực kinh tế nhạy cảm; làm thế nào để thiết kế các sản phẩm du lịch đa dạng sinh học dựa trên thị trường hay làm thế nào để ngành du lịch ở cấp địa phương có thể góp phần giảm thiểu tác động tiêu cực từ hiệu ứng nhà kính và tác động biến đổi khí hậu.

----------


## showluo

sáng kiến rất hay nếu mà tổ chức được như vậy thì sẽ rất hút khách mà còn giúp cho địa phương phát triển

----------

